# Word for the day  prequel



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

Today's word was inadvertently suggested by Ameriscot who used the word in a comment yesterday.

prequel


[pree-kwuh l] 

noun

1. a literary, dramatic, or filmic work that prefigures a later work, as by portraying the same characters at a younger age.

What surprised me about the word is that despite the fact that it serves a very legitimate purpose, prior to 1970 the word didn't exist. How did people make do describing prequels before that date?


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

That one, I am quite familiar with. As a reader, I have seen it many times.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 25, 2015)

:dunno:


----------

